# Scared rat



## Jamie (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello, i've had both of my rats for around 4/5 month now and ever since i can remember one of them has alway been scared of everything. My other rat is extreamly confident and will come to your hand when you tap it on the ground, lick, chase your hand when u move it and everything! however my other one just hides under my bed in the corner until i bend down, reach under and give him a little nudge then he SPRINTS back in his cage.

I'd just like to know how i can get him to be the same as my other rat, more playful. Any advice? Thank youuu ~~~ Jamie


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Look up forced socialization.

I am working on a biting problem with one of my boys, and forced socialization has gotten him to stop biting me(my mom only likes to handle the girls anyways because of the boys' nasty buck grease).

Well, there are many tecniques for socialization, it just depends on how much time you have. The two main ones are forced socialization and "Traust training".

I'm sure another member has the link I'm thinking of to the Trust training website, I just don't remember the website...xD

Good luck!


----------



## codcommando (Feb 7, 2007)

I have the same problem with one of my rats. I've found that its best to just keep hand feeding him and trying to handle him as much as possible, i've made some good progress.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1B9y34FM8xw

thats a vedio of what i've done with my rats, all of them now jump out their cage to be cuddeld before i even have the door all the way open. You just leave ur hand be the cage door and let them come to you, u can give them a treat when u open the cage door and soon they can learn that u coming to open the cage means good things . Also if they come out just let them do their thing and talk to them, If u go for them and grab them it could scare them and they wont be as willing to come out and what not. My little boy was out in about 3 days and my rescue girl took almost 2 weeks. So it depends on the rat, with how fast ur little one will be coming out to say hello. The basic idea is to just let the rats come out to you and want to be with you. Another member named nhatgia90 is having succes with this method as well. Just an idea, not saying u have to do this but it worked for me .


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awww ur rattie looks like my rooben


----------

